# 사랑 vs. 사람



## indigoduck

앙녕 걔세요,

What is the difference between 사랑 vs. 사람 ?

Is this correct?
사람 is used when dealing with people.
사랑 is used when dealing with foods.

감사 합니다!


----------



## AccioJo

First of all ,you have written 앙녕 걔세요 wrongly ,it is supposed to be 안녕히 게세요 and it means "Goodbye" when you are leaving and the person that you are saying goodbye to is staying.
Hello or Good day is 안녕 하세요
Second , 사람 means person or people (depending on context) and 사랑 is the noun "love"
Third ,감사합니다 is written altogether.
I wish you luck at learning Korean.


----------



## indigoduck

AccioJo said:


> First of all ,you have written 앙녕 걔세요 wrongly ,it is supposed to be 안녕히 게세요 and it means "Goodbye" when you are leaving and the person that you are saying goodbye to is staying.
> Hello or Good day is 안녕 하세요
> Second , 사람 means person or people (depending on context) and 사랑 is the noun "love"
> Third ,감사합니다 is written altogether.
> I wish you luck at learning Korean.


 
사랑 means love !?

I saw a food item at a grocery store, and it was called: "조밥 사랑"

But maybe it was "저밥 사랑".

Do you have any idea what that is ?


----------



## stupoh

조밥 is a kind of rice mixed with some cereal / millet, and 사랑 means Love as explained by AccioJo. So I think the 조밥 사랑 you saw is just the brand name of that food item. From what I've seen it is not uncommon for brand names in Korea to include the word 사랑 in them.

I'm not sure why you confused it with 사람. The similarity of the words often doesn't correspond to the meanings. I recommend you to check online dictionary such as http://dic.naver.com/ , it's very useful, for me at least and I'm also learning Korean.


----------

